# Newborn winter checklist?!?



## boobee

Hi ladies, this may sound really silly but I am nearly 15 weeks and thinking about essentials for when baby arrives. I don't plan on buying anything until after the sexing scan, but after talking to another pregnant friend I have realised I actually have NO CLUE what to prepare or buy?! I know having a winter baby I will need more warmer clothes, and a snowsuit. Does anyone have any good checklists just so I know what things I need to buy in preparation other than a cot and pram?! I'm feeling a little overwhelmed and slightly unprepared :(


----------



## LoraLoo

Ah bless you hun, it can be overwhelming :hugs: Clothes wise for a winter baby you will need

Vests (short or long sleeved)
Babygrows/Sleepsuits
Some little socks
Coat/Snowsuit
Maybe a couple of cardi's
Mittens, Booties, Hats
Sheets and blankets for pram/moses basket
Bibs/Muslin


Other things you may need

Car seat
Dummies and bottles if you are using them
Formula if formula feeding
Steriliser 
Baby bath/top and tail bowl
Bottle warmer (a jog of hot water works just as well imo) 
Nursing bras for yourself if you are breastfeeding
Breast pump if you choose to do so, storage bags etc
Nappies
Cotton wool/baby wipes
Baby toiletries (shampoo, baby bath etc) if you want to use them, some peope prefer plain bath water (i do) 

Cant think of much else im sure others will add more things, minds gone blank.


----------



## boobee

Thank you :) I feel silly as I'm really good with kids and friends babies but now it's my own I've started panicking?! I'm sure it will all come to me with a little helping hand :)


----------



## snowfia

I would recommend getting a couple of fleecy sleepsuits. These were really good for bed when it was freezing. 
And clothes you can layer so it's easy to just take a layer off or add a layer :)


----------



## Malouka

Please watch out with fleece clothing and blankets. Its ok for outside but fleece is really warm and indoors it could be too much unless its literally freezing in your house. You do not want to overheat your baby


----------



## supertabby

Most stuff will be the same. You'll need a pramsuit/snowsuit for outdoors and some hats. Underneath thpugh just normal vests (sometimes called bodysuits) and sleepsuits. Unless you've got no heating in your house you won't need to layer baby up massively - unless it's artic conditions overheating is worse than being chilly, a cold baby will cry and let you know but a hot one could pass out.

Don't bother with outfits, the first couple of months you'll stick to vests and sleepsuits, they're easier and comfy. People will buy you outfits too.

Blankets - use the same blankets (cellular) all year round, you just might layer up more. Outdoors you can use a fleecy blanket in the pram but don't use indoors or unsupervised as they get hot and are not breathable like cellular ones if they get over baby's face.

Otherwise pretty much everything is the same as a baby at anytime of year.


----------



## Amygdala

I'd recommend a minky blanket like this https://m.tesco.com/mt/www.tesco.co..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CJLc2o6i17gCFZShtAodmysASA over fleece. But like pp said, use it for outside or supervised only, at night it's best to stick to cellular blankets. 
Last time, I absolute loved our Wallaboo Newborn Footmuff (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000WH4U0C). It means baby can go in their car seat in inside clothing so no faffing with snowsuits. And if you do want them in a snowsuit, the top of the footmuff comes off, so no overheating. 
Finally, I'd really recommend a stretchy wrap (like a Moby) or structured carrier (Ergobaby or Manduca or the like), especially for a winter baby. Carrying a newborn is so much less hassle than dragging the pram everywhere. And you don't need to worry about keeping them warm, you just put them in in indoor clothes, add a hat and wear your jacket over the wrap/carrier and your body heat will make sure they're at the right temperature. Last time, I just wore my normal coat, as it was oversized anyway, this time, I bought this https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/sp+navy-2-in-1-padded-maternity-coat-in-coats-and-jackets+b4743 to keep us both warm. 
I also loved velour sleepsuits for daywear last time, as they keep baby a bit warmer when playing on the floor ect, but are more breathable than fleece.


----------



## mannymoo

Totally agree with ^^. Do not buy outfits. As cute as they are, you will probably never use them. I've just packed away my ds' new born clothes and he never used one of the little outfits given to us. Vests and sleep suits for the first few months are perfect. Make sure the sleep suits have built in booties as a lot of them don't.


----------



## Amy89

Love the footmuff! I've got a cozytoes with the pram, but love this for the car seat!


----------



## boobee

The outfia are soooo cute but i won't be buying any for the first few months :) I have more of an idea now, thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

DO NOT BUY A SNOW SUIT! It is safer to have a lamb wool car seat cover and leave baby inside with blankets. Snow suits are not recommended any more due the all the extra room the suit leaves in the carseat between the straps and baby. So if, God forbid, you get in an accident baby can be harmed worse because it is not snugly in the straps.


----------



## mspotter

allforthegirl said:


> DO NOT BUY A SNOW SUIT! It is safer to have a lamb wool car seat cover and leave baby inside with blankets. Snow suits are not recommended any more due the all the extra room the suit leaves in the carseat between the straps and baby. So if, God forbid, you get in an accident baby can be harmed worse because it is not snugly in the straps.

Snow suits are perfectly fine for use elsewhere tho so why not have one?
Ds was born december and wore his snowsuit all the time when we were out walking with him in his pram.
Totally not disagreeing with you about the carseat safety issue but snowsuits are fab in the cold winter!
Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Well in our winters in Canada there is no waking outside in a stroller/pram, cause there usually way too much snow to push it anywhere LOL. So yes I guess if your going to be able to do as she said then sure get yourself one. ;)


----------



## boobee

Ha ha well winters in the UK are nowhere as near as bad as Canada so I will be buying a snowsuit, will bear in mind the car seat advice though :)


----------



## supertabby

allforthegirl said:


> DO NOT BUY A SNOW SUIT! It is safer to have a lamb wool car seat cover and leave baby inside with blankets. Snow suits are not recommended any more due the all the extra room the suit leaves in the carseat between the straps and baby. So if, God forbid, you get in an accident baby can be harmed worse because it is not snugly in the straps.

Correct that you should not put a baby in a car seat wearing any padded coat - the straps can't be done up tight enough even if you think they are.

However that's only car journeys - snowsuits are brilliant for winter babies in prams and slings. Even though we have a car we spent loads of time outdoors, either walking for short trops or going for a hike. A snowsuit was invaluable.


----------



## boobee

What size do we need?! I bought a snowsuit and then realised its Next "upto 1 month/10lbs" is it worth buying a newborn/first size too in case the other is too big for the baby?!


----------



## allforthegirl

I would buy 3 month one. Just because baby won't be in the newborn one very long at all. Plus you won't have baby out in the cold long when he/she is so new.


----------



## OurLilFlu

As a nurse in postpartum it makes me happy that p are educated about overheating and winter car seat safety! Made my day! As with aftg I'm in Canada and even in the hospital, in the summer no less I see babes in wool and 3+ blankets! It's ridiculous! 

Applause for you guys!


----------



## Amygdala

OurLilFlu said:


> As a nurse in postpartum it makes me happy that p are educated about overheating and winter car seat safety! Made my day! As with aftg I'm in Canada and even in the hospital, in the summer no less I see babes in wool and 3+ blankets! It's ridiculous!
> 
> Applause for you guys!

Haha, fancy giving my MIL a call? I constantly had to take extra blankets and hats off my LO when she was around. LO ended up spending her first christmas at their house in just a vest, as the house was 24 degrees (no joke!). Everyone was sweating but, you know, "baby might be cold". :dohh:


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hahah yes the ones who don't get it just don't get it... You can't get thruto them! It's always the same rooms that you're constantly unbundling... Saying babe has a temp of like 38 degrees, usually one layer more than you are wearing etc just doesn't sink in...! 

The SIDS scare factor is always a good one to pull out if nothing works lol poor you guys sweating at the party!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes ^^^ good one!!


----------

